# Shufeldtii Crayfish



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got 10 of these crayfish from a breeder. I've read up on them and wanted to know if anyone had experience with them? I have a lot of Marmorkribs Crayfish but this is a first for the dwarfs.

Any help appreciated.*c/p*


----------

